# how to make 2 color templates in winpcsign



## mrteak (Oct 19, 2007)

im trying to make a 2 color design in winpcsign, i typed the text filled with stones, i then took the lasso tool and grabbed all the outside stones and changed to another color, i then hit cut and my cutting control panel comes up but it has all the text in one color, what do i have to do so the 2 colors come up as seperate templates..


----------



## moosevalley (Jan 5, 2011)

did you change the cut color also, in the color box you have two colors the color of the object (B) brush color, and the color of the cut line (P) pen for the outline. You have to make sure the P outline is the color of the objet and it will show your differnt pen colors when you go to cut


----------



## mrteak (Oct 19, 2007)

thanks, that worked


----------



## moosevalley (Jan 5, 2011)

You are very Welcome


----------

